# Pallet hay rack! So easy



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Noah made a hay rack out of pallets today for our two steer! It came out better then planned. We still want to tweak the idea a little tomorrow (so maybe the sheep could use it too) Thought I'd share the idea! It was so easy  I'll add a mother picture when we get it perfected.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

We ended up removing two of the horizontal, thin, boards on the actual rack part. So the cows could pull the hay through easier.... I think the next one will be easier now that we have the design down.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Neat! That's so cool!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks! Now we just have to come up with a roof of some sort. And we will prob make another for the goats since it came out so well. (I say we like I made it haha) but I'm very proud of Noah he did a great job


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That looks great! Looks perfect for goats. I would add a lip around the bottom piece of plywood though if you do decide to make one for the goats - it will help a bit with waste reduction.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

My goats would have a good comfy sleep in that hay rack,but for cows Awsome!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Scotty we were actually going to do that but didn't attach it yet because the sheep were having trouble reaching :/ so we were going to take the "feeder part" in a bit. Maybe we can give this one to the goats and give the sheep and cows a new one. Because you are right it is perfect size for goats. I think they would be able to reach standing on four hooves? (Goats are in one pasture, cows and sheep are together in another pasture)


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Hahaha Jodi you're right my goats would def be climbing all over it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Noah and I will have to come up with an idea to keep the goats off. we were hoping to use the same kind of idea for their hay rack. Never thought about them getting in.... Duh


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Nigerian dwarfs. ( 2 wethers and we are getting a pregnant doe soon too )


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Wow, that's turned out really nice!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks Cassie


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

They would probably jump up on the plywood to get to the hay. Maybe you could keep that one for the cattle and make a smaller version for the goats?


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes I think that is what we will do


----------



## BarrelRacer (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the hay racks


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------

